# Mildly disturbed by the issue of "boy time"



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

So... I was reading West Coast Hedgehogs care guide... and came across the issue about boy hedgies and self-gratification and having to clean it out of their fur and fleece... Is this something that's going to happen a lot with a boy, or just sometimes? Is it a phase that they grow out of? For those of you with male hedgies, what are your thoughts on dealing with this? Is it no big deal? Do you rarely even notice it? I mean.. if there wasn't a mess to clean, I'd be less concerned. I was totally set on a male in the litter, but now I'm wondering if I should get a female. Am I being ridiculous?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A male is a male. It's part of their gene, it's part of who they are. Some will make messes often, and some will never make messes. My boy has always been a clean boy. While others have a specific toy or blankets that will always be covered. And some boys need their bellies cleaned often.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It depends on the hedgehog. Some grow out of it, some don't. My first male did it within 30 seconds of sitting on my shoulder when he first came home and hasn't done it since. From what I read, it just needs a slightly longer soak period during baths to get it out. 

If you don't want to deal with any of it, then I would suggest a female. It's one of those things that comes with hedgehogs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

With all the hedgies I've had I've never seen any of my boys having "boy time" I know it happens but never seen it. I have only had one that was messy. His hedgie bag would have "crusty" type spots in it but they always washed off.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! Just trying to get all possible information before my final decision on who to bring home.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Most males will do it, though whether you see it (or find evidence later) or not is up to the hedgie. Males with a strong sex drive are the worst in terms of it being stuck in their belly fur though. Ask the breeder about the litter's father. :lol:


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

We have a male hedgehog and have no issues. That is we have never seen him in action so to speak. I have only noticed his snuggle blanket a little crusty one time but that's it. I didn't even know hedgehogs did that or I probably would have thought twice about getting a male. But I'm telling you that it's not big deal and just nature! I love him to pieces!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm a bit weird but... I find the concept that hedgies have boy time fascinating. I think hedgies are so clever to be able to find pleasure. Not all animals can say that.

I was actually joking with my hubby about it last night. I mean, for boy hedgies sex isn't exactly the greatest. He's doing it with a spike ball. If that was my only option, i might stay home and have boy time in my snuggle sack too. :lol:


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

ROFL That's so funny! 

I did talk to the breeder and she said she has never noticed this type of behavior from the father at all. But he gets to mate, so we weren't sure if that's why it's not an issue with him. I think at this point, I'm still leaning toward getting which ever one that has the best personality match with me.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

It is what it is. If you have any boys in your life of any species, they do stuff like that. We still love 'em. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

To be honest, I never get the people who don't want to buy a male hedgehog because of the boy time. It's totally normal. I think the poop is far worse.
I have a male and yes, he does it. There's dried stuff in his fur every day (and in his cuddle bag). I couldn't care less. I just give him a bath when needed and wash his cuddle bags. And when they are having boy time you don't even really see that much. They just arch their back in a funny way, they are actually still kinda discreet when they're doing it out in the open. He went through his "horny teenager stage" but when he got older he turned it down a bit so he usually only does it in his cage right now.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well.. it's good that it doesn't bother you since you have a boy that does it. LOL Different strokes for different folks and all. I'm good with poop, I've had guinea pigs poop in my hand, and I've changed a lot of dirty diapers. Just not sure how I'd deal with the other... but mainly it's because I have 3 daughters, and I'd just rather not deal with the questions. But if I end up going down there this weekend (visiting the breeders and the babies on Saturday) and falling in love with a boy, then a boy it shall be, and we'll just hope he's real private....


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I laughed so hard at what jholstein said...It's true, I guess it's a good thing you have all daughters!  
I say get whichever hedgehog seems to be the friendliest. Don't worry about the fact that it is a boy or a girl. Worse case scenario you get to talk to your daughters about the birds and the bees - it might be a good ice breaker!
Good luck whatever you decide,
Susan H.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

reedwoman814 said:


> Well.. it's good that it doesn't bother you since you have a boy that does it. LOL Different strokes for different folks and all. I'm good with poop, I've had guinea pigs poop in my hand, and I've changed a lot of dirty diapers. Just not sure how I'd deal with the other... but mainly it's because I have 3 daughters, and I'd just rather not deal with the questions. But if I end up going down there this weekend (visiting the breeders and the babies on Saturday) and falling in love with a boy, then a boy it shall be, and we'll just hope he's real private....


Well the fresh poop smells, this is just a bit of dried stuff.  And like I said, you don't really see that much so it's probably fine for your daughters. And what's wrong with explaining it? I don't know how old they are but I've always been around animals as a kid and they have sex and it's just normal.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I used my hedgehog to teach my 9 year old boy (who incidently also enjoys boy time :roll: ) about the birds and the bees. I found using an animal to explain why we do private things in private and how "breeding" works was SO much less traumatic on us both.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL jholstein11. I'm getting a visual of you explaining things to your son. Priceless. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

